# Cory's abdomen



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

I woke up this morning to discover there is a rather large indention in one of my cory's abdomen....it looks like someone removed a portion the size of a lemon seed?? It doesn't look red or infected, just sunk in.....he/she seems to be acting okay.....does anyone have any idea??


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You got any pics?


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok. I posted 2 pics to the gallery. This sucker swims fast so my camera on my phone can't get a clear pic. One picture is several shots in one. I'll keep trying to get better ones. Thank you.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok. I can't seem to get a good picture on him, but I just saw one of the other corys with a smaller but same indention on its abdomen. It is a sunken in spot more than a hole as the "skin" seems to be intact....I am scared to death of losing them! I thought they were eating well, but are they starving?? How can I tell if it is an infection???


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

What are you feeding them?


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

I feed them bottom feeder tablets and shrimp tablets and occasionally frozen brine shrimp. I made especially sure last night that they ate and my one cory's tummy is not as indented today!!! OMG I feel horrible!!! They must not have been getting enough food!!! I only have gravel so last night I rinsed a plastic lid really good and nestled it down in the gravel and put food on it so it wouldn't sink down where they can't get to it. I am going to get some sand today to put in the lid for them. I am still very new to having an aquarium!! It's a lot of work!!!


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Corys really do best on sand, as you've noticed they can't dig down in gravel to get at food properly, you could make a sand area for them & separate it from the gravel with rocks or something similar.
Try offering them some frozen bloodworm a couple of times a week as well as the brine shrimp & pellets.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------

